# Nintendo Ds Lite Repair



## Margie (21 Feb 2007)

i'm not sure if this is the right place to ask for info on this subject so please bare with me.  my son got a nintendo ds lite for xmas this year.  unfortunately the hinges have snapped completely on one side.  my husband tried to fix it but it is a very complex little machine.

Through my enquiries i found out that it has to be sent to England or Canada for repair.  What I was wondering is, can anybody recommend a computer shop or technical whiz who may be able to fix it? (in Ireland)


----------



## CCOVICH (21 Feb 2007)

Try www.adverts.ie


----------



## mobiletech (21 Feb 2007)

i think the best bet is to buy the appropiate casing off ebay and get hubby to fix it. good luck


----------



## legend99 (26 Feb 2007)

Alas I'd say if you can't fix it yourself, then you'll pay more for a repair that you probably would for a new one.


----------



## Margie (5 Mar 2007)

legend99 you were right.  We got a new ds altogether because of waht it was going to cost to fix it.  It's a bit annoying really that no place in ireland will fix these machines.


----------



## legend99 (5 Mar 2007)

Margie said:


> legend99 you were right.  We got a new ds altogether because of waht it was going to cost to fix it.  It's a bit annoying really that no place in ireland will fix these machines.



Well I guess if you think about it....they can probably mass produce them in the order of hundreds a day...to fix yours might take the equivilent of making 200 new ones.....so its not nice but probably reality.


----------



## redwingsrule (26 Mar 2008)

I googled nintendo ds lite repair and came up with a few that offer new cases for about $24-$39. The cheapest one was consolezombie.com. If your husband is good at this you might want to try that route.


----------



## lorna (26 Mar 2008)

here in the UK, my friend's son had same problem with ds, apparently it is fairly common.  anyway she phoned up the manufacturers, got the number of internet and she got it fixed for free.  in fact, i think they even sent her packaging to put it in and supplied the address where to send it to.


----------



## Bgirl (26 Mar 2008)

Try [broken link removed]  I have used them myself and found them very satisfactory.  They are based in Wicklow.


----------



## Rebelman (3 Apr 2008)

I know that this is probably too late, but it might help someone in the future:


----------



## tosullivan (3 Apr 2008)

I bought a case from dealextreme a few weeks ago due to the broken hinges issue and with th ehelp of a video on youtube I stripped it down last week and rebuilt it with the new case.  Took about 90 mins but when I got it all back together, the damn thing won't power up now.  I've re-opened it and checked all the connections & wires but can't find out what is wrong.

My wife heard that these things can just stop working for no reason.  I've heard good things about that place in Wicklow, but right now its costed me €18 for a replacement case.  The place in Wicklow quoted me €55 to replace the case, so its not a bad price after all.

In my opinion, the hinges could break again.  They are not designed for anyone under 12 as they don't seem to be able to take the hardship that the Gameboy could


----------

